# Target and Bow Stands



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## KenMorse (Aug 12, 2013)

ofashea said:


> Very nice!



Thanks!


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

So inch and a half is sufficiently sturdy?

Many on here have said 2-inch is sturdier. 

I've wondered, because 1-1/2-inch fittings are easier to find.


----------



## KenMorse (Aug 12, 2013)

4 Fletch said:


> So inch and a half is sufficiently sturdy?
> 
> Many on here have said 2-inch is sturdier.
> 
> I've wondered, because 1-1/2-inch fittings are easier to find.



I got these directions from another post on here. 

It seems to be holding the Red Head Deluxe Bag (24lbs) very well. I have not seen the bag drooping or bending the PVC. The target stops the arrows great.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

looks great


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

What happens to the PVC pipe if you have a stray shot that hits it?


----------



## KenMorse (Aug 12, 2013)

b0w_bender said:


> What happens to the PVC pipe if you have a stray shot that hits it?


Right now, I don't have the target stand glued (the bow stand is glued) i just tapped all the connections with a rubber mallet. It's holding the target and arrow impacts well. So, if I do have a stay arrow hit the PVC I could just replace that piece with a new piece. If it were glued, might have to cut out the hit piece and section in a new piece.


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

Looks good! The target stand should be plenty strong, especially since you are hanging the bag from the corner elbow pieces. If you want to keep the pieces of the bag stand replaceable, but make it sturdier, you might try running a single self drilling screw in each joint. This way it won't come apart but by removing just two or three screws, you can replace any part of the stand. Thanks for sharing your work.


----------



## KenMorse (Aug 12, 2013)

TC-CountryBoy said:


> If you want to keep the pieces of the bag stand replaceable, but make it sturdier, you might try running a single self drilling screw in each joint. This way it won't come apart but by removing just two or three screws, you can replace any part of the stand.


Thanks. That's probably what I will do.


----------



## Cali Predator (May 25, 2014)

KenMorse said:


>


These are sweet, I can't wait to make both of these.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

great job


----------



## Camp (May 30, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## Chris D. (Mar 23, 2014)

KenMorse said:


> I got these directions from another post on here.
> 
> It seems to be holding the Red Head Deluxe Bag (24lbs) very well. I have not seen the bag drooping or bending the PVC. The target stops the arrows great.


Can you please post the link to the other post you got the directions from.


----------



## MikeyXX (Apr 3, 2014)

Yes please! Even if you post the parts and measurements we can extrapolate via your pic. Very well done btw.


----------



## BrandenWA (Jan 16, 2007)

Exceptionally clever and well made! Great job!


----------



## KenMorse (Aug 12, 2013)

MikeyXX said:


> Yes please! Even if you post the parts and measurements we can extrapolate via your pic. Very well done btw.





Chris D. said:


> Can you please post the link to the other post you got the directions from.





Cali Predator said:


> These are sweet, I can't wait to make both of these.


This is the thread for the bag stand. The only modification I made to these directions was I used one screw on each connection vice gluing. I did that in case I have to replace a piece or want to break it down for storage or transport. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1105804

The bow stand I did not really follow any directions, I just saw several bow stands on here. From those, I whipped up my own version.


----------



## NALBowhunter (Mar 6, 2013)

Tag for project. Looks good guys.


----------



## KenMorse (Aug 12, 2013)

NALBowhunter said:


> Tag for project. Looks good guys.


Thanks. Good luck


----------

